# IronStock News article



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

Here's a news article from IronStock that was posted on the L this morning.
*Burying the ‘dead'* 











Body Snatchers Tim and Dacoma Zielsdorf, both of Jeffersonville, Roger Alexander of Bloomington and Skid Mark of Tell City (not shown), lift Christine Ingoldsby of St. Louis, from a hearse and place her in a casket before maneuvering around graves to “bury” her. The team competed in the Pine Box Derby Saturday, one of the events at the annual Ironstock Halloween festival. More than 600 Halloween enthusiasts visited the Perry County 4-H Fairgrounds Saturday and Sunday. PHOTO: Janet Robb


----------



## Ray A Rottin (Jun 8, 2005)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> ...and *Skid Mark *of Tell City (not shown),...


Thank God, I really don't want to see that / him !!! LOL!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

You might, it could be really funny!


----------

